
Introducing Guesstimate, a Spreadsheet for Things That Aren’t Certain - mpweiher
https://medium.com/guesstimate-blog/introducing-guesstimate-a-spreadsheet-for-things-that-aren-t-certain-2fa54aa9340#.ojn0vwxac
======
brudgers
A few months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10816563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10816563)

